
Netflix Expanding To 43 More Countries Later This Year - tbgvi
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/07/netflix-is-coming-to-latin-america.html
======
Thangorodrim
Presumably this is a reasonable growth strategy for them.

As an extant customer, however, I would prefer if they shored up some of their
US infrastructure problems.

For instance, I have a 50/5 mpbs connection and no matter what time of day or
titles I select my netflix streaming experience consists of an extensive
palette of compression artifacts and a tiny bit of film.

I do appreciate that they have made available a few classic films to offset
their modern B-class crappy catalog.

I am not going to get started on their recent UI overhaul.

